# Urlaub in Oberfranken (Oberlangheim)



## Manni1599 (7. September 2006)

Moin!

Zum zweiten Mal werden wir in Oberlangheim unseren Jahresurlaub verbringen um uns zu erholen und die senationell gute Küche zu genießen *UND* um mit dem Bike die herrliche Landschaft zu erkunden. Letztes Jahr habe ich die drei ausgeschilderten MTB Touren in Heiligenstadt "erfahren" und die Gegend um Oberlangheim so ein wenig auf eigene Faust erkundet. Dabei bin ich aber meistens auf Feld und Wirtschaftswegen unterwegs gewesen, habe Vierzehnheiligen und den Staffelberg mehrfach besucht. 
*
Nun meine Frage: gibt es in der Nähe ein paar nette Leute die sich regelmäßig zum Biken treffen? Ich würde mich dann gern einmal anschliessen. Ich bin auch so fexibel um mit dem Auto ein paar Kilometer zu fahren um zum Treffpunkt zu gelangen.* 

So denn,

Grüsse aus Escheburg (bei Hamburg)

Manni


----------



## Bombenkrator (7. September 2006)

jo ich hoffe es gefällt dir, leider wohn ich net dort und kann dir auch net behilflich sein  

naja viel spaß noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurscht (7. September 2006)

Hallo Manni,

schau dir doch mal die links zum mountainbiken auf der Seite "www.frankenwald-aktiv.de" an!
Ist zwar etwas von deinem Urlaubsdomizil weg, teilweise ca. 50 km Anfahrt mit Pkw nötig, aber 6 dieser 7 MTB-Touren kann ich vorbehaltslos empfehlen.
Wann bist du dort? Sag auf alle Fälle mal Bescheid, wenn's geht würde ich schon mitfahren.

So long!


----------



## Manni1599 (8. September 2006)

Hallo Wurscht, 
die Touren sehen ganz gut aus! Ist übrigens eine schöne Website. Auch wenn es  eine etwas längere Anreise ist: Eine Tour werde ich bestimmt fahren! Im Prinzip gefallen mir alle Touren ganz gut. Aber auch eine Tour in Heiligenstadt will ich wiederholen. 

Wir sind in der Zeit vom 12.09.-22.09. in Oberlangeheim. Wir können die Telefonnummern ja per PN mal austauschen und uns dann kurzschließen. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn es klappt! 

Manni


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. September 2006)

servus manni1599 schau mal auf http://www.rvc-trieb.de/images/webstreckefbm2006.jpg
das ist die strecke des trieber mtb marathons, das zeug liegt direkt neben
Olangheim und gerade die ecke bei langheim und lif ist sehr
interessant..


----------



## Manni1599 (9. September 2006)

Hallo Wotan_S_Rache, 
vielen Dank für den Link.  Trieb kenne ich noch aus meiner Zeit, als wir regelmäßig mit den restlichen Hamburgern die Hochstadter Blasmusiktage besucht haben  Letztes Jahre hatte ich dort beim Verein mal angefragt, ob sie mir bei der Suche nach einer Strecke behilflich sein könnten, zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es jedoch keine ausgeschilderten Strecken. Man verwies mich mehr in den Kronacher Raum. 

Weißt Du, ob diese Strecke jetzt ausgeschildert ist bzw. ob es dort regelmäßige Treffen gibt? 

Gruß 
Manni1599


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. September 2006)

nee, ausgeschildert ist da nix. das ist halt wirklich die 'rennstrecke',
aber auf jeden fall leicht zu finden. 
es gibt auch noch ein paar sehr schöne wege rund um den ebnether
felsenkeller (burgkunstadt) http://www.burgkunstadt.de/ aber halt
auch nix ausgeschildertes (das ausgeschilderte kannste meiner meinung
nach eh fast vergesseb). der RVC trieb trifft sich am samstag so gegen
13:30, aber halt zum training (ist nicht gerade langsam)


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. September 2006)

Ich bin leider hauptsächlich im Fichtelgebirge (Waldstein, Schneeberg, Ochsenkopf)
unterwegs. Frankenwald eher zum Rennradfahren. Aber falls jemand lust auf
ne Runde Fichtelgebirgsfahren hat, kann sich gerne bei uns melden:

www.bike-team-muenchberg.de

cu


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Oktober 2006)

So, ein bischen spät, aber immerhin kommt jetzt mein kleiner Urlaubsbericht.

Wir (Dagmar, meine Freundin und ich) waren zum wiederholten mal in Oberfranken auf Urlaub, genauer gesagt in Oberlangheim bei Lichtenfels. Diesmal hatte auch Dagmar ihr Rad mitgenommen, sie fährt zwar noch nicht so lange, aber für eine kleinere Tour ist sie schon fit genug. Am zweiten Tag sind wir dann auch von Oberlangheim auf Forstwegen nach Vierzehnheiligen und von dort dann auf den Staffelberg gefahren. Ab und an musste Daggi mal schieben, aber sie hat es bis auf den Berg geschafft. Zurück ist ihr der Weg wesentlich leichter gefallen....

Am nächsten Tag sind wir dann nach Heiligenstadt gefahren, wo ich dann eine der ausgeschilderten Touren gefahren bin. Daggi fühlte sich da schon nicht mehr so wohl und ist lieber eine kleine Runde dort vor Ort gefahren. Am nächsten Tag dann war sie endgultig krank: Mandelentzündung, Bronchitis!

Ich habe dann im Laufe der nächsten Tage die beiden anderen Touren in Heiligenstadt und einige Runden um Oberlangheim gefahren. Die Heiligenstadter Touren sind zwar nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, dafür gut ausgeschildert und es gibt auch einige schöne Aussichten zu genießen.

Am Wochenende habe ich mich dann mit Wurscht hier aus dem Forum getroffen und wir sind eine superschöne Tour durch den Frankenwald gefahren, die einige Teilstücke aus den ausgezeichneten MTB-Touren Frankenwald enthielt. So habe ich den Schneidberg und auch den Döbraberg kennenlernen dürfen und einige sehr schöne Trails und kernige Anstiege. Leider ist mir auf der Heimfahrt dann mein Schaltauge abgerissen, womit für mich dort dann die Tour zu ende war....

Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank an Rainer (Wurscht) für diese schöne Runde.

Habe übrigens am darauffolgenden Montag in Schney bei LIF noch ein Schaltauge fürs GT bekommen, der weitere Urlaub war gerettet.

Ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr!

So denn,

Manni
PS.: Bilder sind übrigens in meiner Galerie zu finden.


----------

